# tapepro twister



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Anybody seen or tried the tape pro twister box handle looks pretty cool and comfortable to use check it out on you tube


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> Anybody seen or tried the tape pro twister box handle looks pretty cool and comfortable to use check it out on you tube


don't be so lazy sdrdrywall, give us the link:whistling2::jester:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

How?


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

http://tapepro.com/wp/?p=148

Looks like a great idea for those high flats!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Youtube video:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

What a cheater, he had no mud in the box (in the yt vid )

lets elect cazna to test it, I hear he needs more tools:yes:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Yep no mud on the video. I wonder how it would work in some of those shallow closets. I could see it having some possibilities but for some of us shorter tapers anything over six ft high horizontals is a pain. Someone please get one and see how it works.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

I really like the look of that.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> What a cheater, he had no mud in the box (in the yt vid )
> 
> lets elect cazna to test it, I hear he needs more tools:yes:


 
Ohhhhhhhh Please please please, I want one but i think it would break after a while, It would prob take a little getting use to.....Like any auto tool.... Bugger a new tool for me to get.........Dont think i wont :yes:........Tapepro dudes....Send me one Mmmm Hmmmm:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Ohhhhhhhh Please please please, I want one but i think it would break after a while, It would prob take a little getting use to.....Like any auto tool.... Bugger a new tool for me to get.........Dont think i wont :yes:........Tapepro dudes....Send me one Mmmm Hmmmm:thumbsup:


Send tapepro a email, tell them your willing to test it for the members of DWT. Tell them what you say at DWT, holds a lot of weight:laughing::laughing:.Explain to them their sales could sky rocket.

Good little find sdrdrywall


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Looks like some painful geometry going on there to me. You're pushing in one direction to force the mud out while pulling it downward to maintain the path of the seam. I think the shoulder strain would be an issue.

I hope I'm wrong.

Very clever though!!! :thumbup:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Not sure on the shoulder strain I always push with whatever hand is driving the box ( the one closest to the box) rather than tippy toe holding up two arms you only need to stretch out one and help guide with the lower (end of the handle) I would be willing to try it out. I still think there are possibilities for small closets and perhaps stairwells. Just a thought.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

I work at Tapepro - these are only just being released now and we plan to sell them in Australia only for a couple of months, just to make sure everything works as planned.
We'll sort something out with cazna - can always do with some more feedback.

More info here:
http://www.tapepro.com/?p=tools&t=tsp
Front page:
http://www.tapepro.com/
Facebook:
http://www.facebook.com/Tapepro

Works well in the testing we have done - reduces a lot of strain on your body, and makes it possible to do those higher flats from the floor.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

tomg said:


> I work at Tapepro - these are only just being released now and we plan to sell them in Australia only for a couple of months, just to make sure everything works as planned.
> We'll sort something out with cazna - can always do with some more feedback.
> 
> More info here:
> ...


 
Sounds Good Tomg, I havent seen any tapepro in nz, Looks like you have a great range of tools, Im starting a big job soon that is perfect for this handle, Would love to give it a go, Just PM me, I did send an email to your info address today. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

tomg said:


> I work at Tapepro - these are only just being released now and we plan to sell them in Australia only for a couple of months, just to make sure everything works as planned.
> We'll sort something out with cazna - can always do with some more feedback.
> 
> More info here:
> ...


I'm a good critic too ya know . 
I've never seen any tapepro gear around these parts, just out of curiosity do you have distributers in NZ?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I'm a good critic too ya know .
> I've never seen any tapepro gear around these parts, just out of curiosity do you have distributers in NZ?


They do kiwiman, Its NZ Ceiling and Drywall Supplies, Aka Blueline tools.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Looks like old premier auto taper. I never cared for the premier taper myself. Of course I can run in both direction. switching hands is not an issue , Seems like the premier was designed more for lefties. Now blueline does make an auto head that like tape tech.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds like Mr cazna is going to need a bigger tool shed:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Sounds like Mr cazna is going to need a bigger tool shed:whistling2:


Look out sleep out, Your bed might turn into shelving :thumbup:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I hope they hook up the guy who pointed out this new tool :whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

tomg said:


> Works well in the testing we have done - reduces a lot of strain on your body, and makes it possible to do those higher flats from the floor.


How big of a box was able to be used and still have it work well? 10"? 12"?

How high of flats could be done well with the different box sizes?

Congratulations on the innovation effort.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

You probably wouldn't want to go any higher than this:


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

sdrdrywall said:


> I hope they hook up the guy who pointed out this new tool :whistling2:


Tomg, 

We've given out tons of samples and find every one to have helped us.

How about sdrdrywall ?

Gonna step up to the plate? :thumbup:
_
(... he said with respect.)_


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks Rick


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I wish they would send some out over here to the U.S.A so we could test them out and give some feedback, (hint hint) but we all know it cost money to do this but then again wait if there is positive feedback wouldn't that increase their sales? Heck I would even pay for the shipping:thumbsup:......


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

silverstilts said:


> I wish they would send some out over here to the U.S.A so we could test them out and give some feedback, (hint hint) but we all know it cost money to do this but then again wait if there is positive feedback wouldn't that increase their sales? Heck I would even pay for the shipping:thumbsup:......


Me to....I would pay shipping...i got a big job going on now...I could work the hell out of that handle...see how well it works in the field:thumbup:


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*And the rubber meets the road...*

Here it is guys!

The moment where a company really wants to know what full testing reveals or whether they want to convince the market of what they have via a marketing campaign (did someone say Ames CFS?).

Not to be in any way uncomplimentary or disrespectful, but everyone watches the site, few jump in and fewer stick their neck out.

Columbia, Drywall Master, WallTools, and MarshallTown step up. Even our friend with the two sided mud pan a little while back. While few of their competitors ever make a sound. (Unless it's some sales guy screaming, "Oh, we sell that too!... Really Cheap!... Love you looooong time!" )

Let's see what happens here.....hmmmmmmmm. :thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

I have a couple customized boxes I especially wouldn't mind trying with this handle to see how they might marry up. If TapePro did offer testing, I'd be in.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Well - I seem to find myself at the plate - thanks Rick!

We have done quite a bit of testing - but more is always better. We have been selling them now on the Australian market for a couple of weeks, but are only probably now finding their way into use.
We'll send one to cazna, and another to sdrdrywall (can you pm me your address?). 
Can't send everyone a handle for testing though I'm afraid - they will be available for sale outside Australia in the near future.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Looks like a home run to me!!!!*



tomg said:


> Well - I seem to find myself at the plate - thanks Rick!











Nicely done!


You're family now! :thumbup:


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

tomg said:


> :thumbsup:


You do know family SHares their toys with EVeryone. 

Looking forward to hearing and seeing more on this handle.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

I would really like to try this handle. I just recently broke 9 ribs and am looking for something easier to handle while finishing. I can see how eliminating the bending of the back would be much more ergonomic for someone with broken ribs such as myself. Maybe I could put one of these handles through the test. If someone who is recovering from an injury can run it, anyone should be able to handle running with such an ergonomically designed handle.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> I would really like to try this handle. I just recently broke 9 ribs and am looking for something easier to handle while finishing. I can see how eliminating the bending of the back would be much more ergonomic for someone with broken ribs such as myself. Maybe I could put one of these handles through the test. If someone who is recovering from an injury can run it, anyone should be able to handle running with such an ergonomically designed handle.


I'd have to go along right now with Rick's comment about there being some geometry at work that will cause some interesting stresses on the body. Maybe stresses that would get to such as your ribs. But it still could be better than how some guys are now doing some flat heights with boxes. Time will tell.

The pic tomg posted to me, when I asked how high one could use this handle, is one that I was looking at a little hard when I originally found the youtube video. The box looks like it's running on a bit of an off angle, which if it is, may not be much of an issue with something like an 8" that's being shown - although that would likely mean the box wheels will be skidding some. I don't know what a 10 or 12" will do, which is what we mostly use. Maybe those sizes might be better in some ways, more 'stable', with the force directions being applied when doing high and low flats? But just speculating. I am looking forward to the feedback on how cazna and sdr find it works.

If you were to try it, MAybe something like TapeTech's Power Assist boxes could help with the pressure needed, to make boxing in this way work for you and your ribs.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi Cazna,
I believe you should have the handle now - please take time to have a look at both the FHX and Twister guides.
Plan with the friction setting is to adjust it so that it can be twisted from side to side when fitted to a box (you have more leverage), but enough friction to be able to control/steer the box. The star wheel should rotate with the top plate so that it doesn't come loose when you twist it.

If you have any questions, let me know.


M T Buckets, I really don't know if this would help your situation - you still have to extend one arm up near the box, and swap over when you change direction. Sounds painful!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Tom

Just got home and opened the handle package, What a stroke of genius :yes: Looks fantastic.

I just gave the Mrs a demo on whats so great about this handle and she couldnt believe all handles arnt like that, She said its becouse the tools are designed by men and a woman must have design this one, Please tell me thats not true :blink:.

It looks strong, Really nice break, Im gagging to gave it a run, As i said its perfect for my next job, Its all raking ceilings and horizontal joins at different heights in all the rooms and hallways with some vertical as well so the trusty Northstar will be sitting this job out.

I dont think it will run the box at an off angle, It could run at whatever angle you want and the adjustable friction star/plate is brillent.

I was dreading all the plank work and hand finishing of hard to reach joins for my next job but it looks like even if i had to buy this handle this one job would easliy pay for it in gained time, I may be jumping the gun as i havent run it yet but it sure does have a great feel to it.

Thanks Tom, I will keep you all posted.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> I just gave the Mrs a demo on whats so great about this handle and she couldnt believe all handles arnt like that, She said its becouse the tools are designed by men and a woman must have design this one, Please tell me thats not true :blink:.


It's not true.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

tomg said:


> M T Buckets, I really don't know if this would help your situation - you still have to extend one arm up near the box, and swap over when you change direction. Sounds painful!


One thought for MT is to use the handle in a way that favours his bad side, and then finish off whatever little is left with something like P&K or H&T. It's what I'm doing right now, with having to favour a damaged shoulder - running a box on longer runs in the reverse way I usually prefer doing it, then either briefly switch around for the short runs that are left over so I don't use the bad side as much, &/or P&K what's left.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm in Perth and box 600/1800s on pretty much every job. I'd give it a whirl if you're still looking, tomg. However, my boxes are Tape Techs, so not sure about compatibility.

Otherwise, can you get one out to AGI or Perth Plasterboard Centre on Bannister Rd so I can check it out?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Jason said:


> However, my boxes are Tape Techs, so not sure about compatibility.
> 
> 
> Mine are Tape Tech easy cleans and they fit just fine Jason :thumbsup: The plate seems thicker than my northstar so the wing nuts need wound right out, but thats a non issue, It fits well.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Sweet, cheers Caz. Got to get my hands on one then!


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

*twister*

Wanted to let you guys know I received handle today it looks real nice and solid extends nice I have a couple commercial jobs starting tomorrow so ill let u know how it is.


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

tomg said:


> I work at Tapepro - these are only just being released now and we plan to sell them in Australia only for a couple of months, just to make sure everything works as planned.
> We'll sort something out with cazna - can always do with some more feedback.
> 
> More info here:
> ...


 When you bring them to the US, I would like to test on out:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Tried out the handle today with the 7 box, Very interesting, It was a bit tricky to get the feel of at the start (Like all the auto tools are).

Its great for the joins above head height thats a little to high for a standard handle and the lower joins, It saves the awkwardness of the lower joins, but the big question i guess with this handle is how high can you go.

Well i tried some higher ones at full extension and it was quite a struggle, I couldnt do it yet, but i did half do them so it was an easy wipe over with ricks pan and cool grip knifes ( Really starting to like those Rick, Cheers)

I did some hallway joins above head height with the handle nearly at 90degrees the box, Tricky but it kinda worked.

I reached raking ceilings that started at 3.4m down to 2.4m, Its a nice flat join handle indeed and the star adjuster behind the heads good.

So sorry tom, Your not getting it back, with some more practice i will get better and being able to do the lower and above head height seams and the flats with one handle certainly makes it worth it. The higher seams will take some work, Im 5,10 so a taller dude would do it easier.

I guess its the leading handle now and if your in the market for a handle i would say get one, Even if you dont like the feel of it on an angle its still a sweet flats handle like all the rest. The only improvement i could think of would be rubber grips like the northstar, Only becouse im use to that now, Some guys dont like that, I might look around for some bike handlebar grip tape or somthing like that, It would be good for the runner as well.

Thankyou Tapepro tools, I will try and take some pics tomorrow and post them, I have never done the u tube thing, Dont really want to make an arse of myself on a clip  :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Do a youtube video cazna, and get kiwishaggerman to bring flossy the sheep down:yes:

The bazooka one I did was take 2, the 1st one I had tapes falling all over the place, and my daughter was shaking the camera too much from laughing. you could tape out 20 houses and never have a tape fall, but turn on a camera......

Plus it gets sorta nerve whacking too, so you should do one:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Well I had another go today, Went better, I struggled a bit with the higher stuff but in the last room for the day i think i figured out the trick to this handle........ Its in its name and riding moterbike....... Confused are you :yes:

Well i was trying to use it like normal box handle, Push, brake etc but when its up on the angle you loose the strength to push, Like trying to push against a wall with your arm up as far as you can reach, Thats tough to do, so thats why i was struggling......But.....Heres the trick, You twist the handle like a trottle on a moterbike and push at the same time  Doing this greatly increases the force on the box plate, So much it can push hard on the blade and lift the back wheels off the wall, Its really quite amazing how much extra force you then put on it with less effort, As drywallers we all have strong wrists doing this movement so its easy.

Pic 1 is me maxed out at around 3.4m

Pic 2 is to high, I couldnt do it BUT that was before i realised the trick so maybe i could do it if i knew to twist as well, i was just pushing, If you want hemmaroids then try this.

Pic 3 I was struggling at the start but it got easier and when i twisted and pushed in another room with a join this high it went well.

Pic 4 is easy, Went well right form the start.

As i said, Its a nice flats handle as well.
Looking forward to running the 10 and 12 boxes now, Its internals, No coat and beads next, So will let you all know how that goes later on.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Pic 1 ...You are about to trip on your tools and swear a lot :yes:.
So whats the verdict if it were a standard handle and no twist, how does it compare to your Northstar Caz?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Pic 1 ...You are about to trip on your tools and swear a lot :yes:.
> So whats the verdict if it were a standard handle and no twist, how does it compare to your Northstar Caz?


Who put that F ing drill there, Oh it was me, I didnt trip on it, I stepped over it, This time anyway 

As a standard handle compared to my northstar??? Well i have been using the northstar for a while and i like the rubber northstar grips which is lacking on the tapepro, And the northstar feels slightly more solid and thicker, again, maybe just as im use it and its worn in, so i would prob pick up the northstar just for flats. Only as i have one. 
But if tapepro added rubber grips that dont spin like the northstars do as you need to twist it, That would make it even. But thats only me, 2Buck likes thinner handles and im sure many others do, I have had goldblatt and those bent handles and i didnt like them at all, The tapepro twister is better than them. I may look at some rubber tubing/pipe or something like that to glue onto the handle as this would allow me better grip and more strength to twist it, Those white gloves with the blackdots are good, I wore a pair of them a few times and they hepled. Still early days, i havent run it much yet but it sure is a nice handle and im looking forward to the 10 and 12 box. I still think its the handle to get if you were in the market for one as it has more uses, I have never held or seen a columbia hydro or tapetech extender so i cant compare to those handles. Maybe they are the Tapepros rival as no more northstars, But they dont reach where the tapepro can, So for this job im on the tapepro is proving to be a huge advantage.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the pics and the review. Sounds promising.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

thanks for the pics, Looks like you got the perfect job to test the handle out on.

Do you even get your tools dirty while running them??? I think I see a little spec of mud on your pump handle

Looks like you might have the perfect job to try my little paper trick on, block walls and beams, If there's any gaps that is........

Must be nice having no screws to coat, life is not fair


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> thanks for the pics, Looks like you got the perfect job to test the handle out on.
> 
> Do you even get your tools dirty while running them??? I think I see a little spec of mud on your pump handle
> 
> ...


We have few screws but you get no doors fitted before taping, [email protected]#kin door revels, Take a look at the door in pics if you dont know what im talking about, I have quite a few tight corners to do with internal beads as i cant tape and angle head them.

Even the bathrooms, toilet and walk in robe and pantry is 3.4m high 

Those beams are austrailian kauri hardwood imported from perth, Very heavy, I think they are 12m long and cost heaps.

The edges of them and the block walls are going to be negitive detail or shadow line, The paper metal beads, L trim with the 10mm return on them.

All the rooms have seams for this handle, Yes perfect job for it and im very grateful to get one :yes:

Im taping it out with a 15 year old tapetech taper that i reconditioned with parts from drywallzone, Good company that, Cheers Woody.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Trimtex do a 10mm shadowline with a tearaway masking strip, Caz. Might have been nice if the builder masked his super expensive imported beams tho.

Finishing up to those doors is LAME. This can't be standard procedure in NZ, and if it is, make 'em change it!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna, what brand mixing drill do you use.?? the one in the pic?
I'm sure you have 20 more at home,,,


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Jason said:


> Trimtex do a 10mm shadowline with a tearaway masking strip, Caz. Might have been nice if the builder masked his super expensive imported beams tho.
> 
> Finishing up to those doors is LAME. This can't be standard procedure in NZ, and if it is, make 'em change it!


 
It is standard jason, All of NZ does it, Sometimes we get Architraves, I wish i could change it but the NZ building industry wont listen to me, The board is often damaged and fractured/creased etc it the top corner of the doors due to the stresses they have to put on it to get it in the groove, Or the board stops short of the groove, Its all standard, Its been that way for a long time.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Looks like those fellas are onto something with that handle...It's odd seeing a guy doing what you're doing in those pics, but it also looks like it changes the game a little bit.

Is that a dual purpose filler on your pump? I've never seen one of those...pretty sweet. I take it there's a valve that you can turn to direct the mud?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> cazna, what brand mixing drill do you use.?? the one in the pic?
> I'm sure you have 20 more at home,,,


That drill is just a cheap 18v black and decker moore, I use that one for smaller mixes, Hot muds etc, Goes well, Had it for years, Ricks mixer goes well on it, I had an expensive one, It died, That cheaper one has lasted 4 times longer and still going strong, I have a twin handed varable speed 2 geared mixer drill for the buckets, Sounds like a plane taking off, nearly need ear muffs but its all grunt and deals to mud quick. :yes::thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Looks like those fellas are onto something with that handle...It's odd seeing a guy doing what you're doing in those pics, but it also looks like it changes the game a little bit.
> 
> Is that a dual purpose filler on your pump? I've never seen one of those...pretty sweet. I take it there's a valve that you can turn to direct the mud?


I think they have got a good thing as well Slim, That value is a goldblatt mud diver, I think they have stopped making them, Its great i really like it, Its very solid, Yes you turn the lever at the top to direct mud to box filler or goose neck, Its perfect for taping and using a runner behind the roller  

What you cant quite see is my little wooden trolley its all sitting on so i can wheel it about, Power cords stop it though, Maybe i should have put bigger mag wheels on my sweet ride.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cazna said:


> I think they have got a good thing as well Slim, That value is a goldblatt mud diver, I think they have stopped making them, Its great i really like it, Its very solid, Yes you turn the lever at the top to direct mud to box filler or goose neck, Its perfect for taping and using a runner behind the roller


That would be a shame if they quit making them, seeing as how most guys either have one pump that they switch heads on all the time, or they have dedicated pumps. Now I'm going to have to go and google mud diver....another lovely evening revolving around tools and work:laughing:

Here's the link, looks like it's still active?

http://www.goldblatttool.com/ProductGroup.aspx?id=113


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

And apparently you can purchase a mud diver here...

http://www.drillspot.com/products/503507/goldblatt_tool_company_4-731_mud_diver


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> And apparently you can purchase a mud diver here...
> 
> http://www.drillspot.com/products/503507/goldblatt_tool_company_4-731_mud_diver


 
Well i like and use mine, When i was after one a few years ago i couldnt get one, The few places i tried said it was discontinued, I fluked it when i mentioned on here i wanted one and someone here said there local in washington had one sitting around so i asked for the number, Ten minutes later it was on its way to NZ.

Maybe they make them again, As you can see mines red anodised, In your link they are silver, They are solid and simple and work well.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cazna said:


> Well i like and use mine, When i was after one a few years ago i couldnt get one, The few places i tried said it was discontinued, I fluked it when i mentioned on here i wanted one and someone here said there local in washington had one sitting around so i asked for the number, Ten minutes later it was on its way to NZ.
> 
> Maybe they make them again, As you can see mines red anodised, In your link they are silver, They are solid and simple and work well.


Maybe they had to redesign it or something? Either way, it's a pretty cool little deal and I know a guy who'll probably buy one right away. And thanks for showing us the twister in action....I'm sure those fellas are feeling pretty good about sending you one at this point:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Maybe they had to redesign it or something? Either way, it's a pretty cool little deal and I know a guy who'll probably buy one right away. And thanks for showing us the twister in action....I'm sure those fellas are feeling pretty good about sending you one at this point:thumbsup:


Thanks Slim, If it sucked i would have said so, But it seems to be working out, Kiwiman mention that the power assist tapetechs might go well with this handle, He could be right :thumbsup: Good thinking kiwiman:yes: But Im not getting a set........... i think :jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Thanks Slim, If it sucked i would have said so, But it seems to be working out, Kiwiman mention that the power assist tapetechs might go well with this handle, He could be right :thumbsup: Good thinking kiwiman:yes: But Im not getting a set........... i think :jester:


While ??????? since you mentioned power assist, you know someone is going to ask this question, so let it be me.

I can't tell by your pics but.....are you running your boxes with 2 springs on them, one spring, or no springs at all ??????

I beat checkers to this Question :yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> While ??????? since you mentioned power assist, you know someone is going to ask this question, so let it be me.
> 
> I can't tell by your pics but.....are you running your boxes with 2 springs on them, one spring, or no springs at all ??????
> 
> I beat checkers to this Question :yes:


Good point, I was running them no springs, But put them back on for my last job and liked them back on, But now that you point it out it would be better to take em off or just run one spring for this handle :yes: Good point 99 :thumbsup: will do that.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Good point, I was running them no springs, But put them back on for my last job and liked them back on, But now that you point it out it would be better to take em off or just run one spring for this handle :yes: Good point 99 :thumbsup: will do that.


Off topic like always but........:whistling2:
were you finding no springs leave too much build up at the end of your joints, where you start. or is it just me (not you justme:jester
I put one spring back on butt still........... why did you put yours back on?

I'm beginning to think it's good for butts or stand ups, but I'm having second thoughts now on horizontals


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Off topic like always but........:whistling2:
> were you finding no springs leave too much build up at the end of your joints, where you start. or is it just me (not you justme:jester
> I put one spring back on butt still........... why did you put yours back on?
> 
> I'm beginning to think it's good for butts or stand ups, but I'm having second thoughts now on horizontals


No springs were ok, Got a bit messy sometimes, One spring does little so i put them both back on again and for some reason i quite liked it, Maybe it came off the wall a little cleaner?? Maybe i liked not having to pull the flap back all the time for refill, Not to sure, I havent givin it much thought (Not like me :blink till you mentioned it, Will try the handle with no springs, Maybe on mon as im keen for another run, I think that will help with the higher seams as its less to push against, or it could just make a big mess, Even if you just got some mud on the higher seams it was still worth it as it was an easy wipe and it was done as apposed to a full load and wipe if it had no mud on it.

Whats your thoughts on springs or no springs then?? Maybe another thread to start :yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I thought the springs were only there to hold the lid back for filling but come to think of it sometimes I have trouble with mud wanting to slide/fall out at the start of a horizontal join, that gives me something to think about.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

moore said:


> cazna, what brand mixing drill do you use.?? the one in the pic?
> I'm sure you have 20 more at home,,,


Don't laugh, I'm sure he has 20 or more at home as well...and in the shed and in the trailer and in the truck and in the shipping container .


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Don't laugh, I'm sure he has 20 or more at home as well...and in the shed and in the trailer and in the truck and in the shipping container .


Whoo yeahhh, Shhh dont tell em or they will all want to see, Im aiming for an old joes drywall tool musuem when im 70 :thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey cazna... Had this one for 4 years. Mix a/p hot mud .. $40.
Forward gears went out on the last one.. can only unmix with it now.
Milwaukee and Makitas , GOOD drills,, but i like my b/d. light weight. 
when one burns out ,, $40 will get me going again. my $200 Milwaukee sits in the shed.:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

:thumbup: Great minds think alike huh moore :thumbsup: Makita and dewalt are the dominant brands here, I have seen some milwke ,Try the cordless for smaller mixes, No power cords, quick and easy, Using them underload from new seems to make the batterys strong, I have the B&D garden edge trimmer, same batterys. Now, If only i can get you on the auto tools:whistling2::yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> Hey cazna... Had this one for 4 years. Mix a/p hot mud .. $40.
> Forward gears went out on the last one.. can only unmix with it now.
> Milwaukee and Makitas , GOOD drills,, but i like my b/d. light weight.
> when one burns out ,, $40 will get me going again. my $200 Milwaukee sits in the shed.:yes:


Cazna would never use that drill Moore,,,,,,It's too dirty for him:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok boys and girls, I had no intention of posting this clip, We were just seeing if it turned out ok, But its not so bad, You can see what the handle can do so here it is. First time on U Tube so i hope i loaded it right so please go easy on me.





 
And here is a few other pics of the typical state of a house with revels.

Pic 1 Is tramped on wallboard.

Pic 2 Is board damaged by twisting and forcing it into the groove and more trampled board.

Pic 3 Is the tight corners it creates.

Pic 4 is for 2buck, you thought we had no screws to fill, This is the bathroom screwed off to be tiled, But the HO changed her mind, It now to be painted, The patches are holes made by electrican, and more trampled board. This place has two bathrooms like this.

And Pic 5 is a bit hard to see, Its a big gap were the board falls short of the revels groove, Its not slotted in.

The damged to the board with stones in there boots can be nasty, A good reason to skim sometimes.

This is nothing different or rougher than the usual home we get in NZ with window Revels, BS isnt it, BUT it is work, and it pays, So it not so bad.

The blue board is braceline, Its nailed around the edges with big washers that we need to go over with a solid pipe for a punch to try and knock them in, this leaves a crater so we prefilled before we corner tape.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Actually i did fined one major fault with this handle.........Its got a made in Austrailia sticker on it............. Well you aussies stole Farlap, the pav, and russel crowe..... actually you can keep russel crowe :thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Excellent, I bet Tapepro are pleased they sent you the handle and not me . I see you prefilled the bracing nails/washers, I wonder if the nail spotter would be quicker and get close enough to the corner to do the prefill? would be quicker than spotting by hand. If you want to help the builder improve his lining do what I do and tell them the worse it is the more I'm gonna charge :thumbsup:.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Aww, no talking, I wanted to hear a kiwi accent.:whistling2:

Tapepro should be happy they sent you the handle, they now know they sent it to a professional, and it does DWT proud, The mods and nathan should be thanking you:whistling2:

And your new buddy kiwiman is wrong, mud PAN !!! and knife the way to tackle those screw washer thingies ????? there is so many of them

Also, I get the doors now, it would be like doing commercial work in North America, the rockers half to get the drywall behind the steel doors. You guys are just doing it with wood, with a grove in the wood. So your Resi work would be like doing commercial work all the time. that sucks !!!

And whats with the rockers walking all over the drywall like that. B1tch slap them:furious:

Now get making more vids:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Tapepro should be happy they sent you the handle, they now know they sent it to a professional, and it does DWT proud, The mods and nathan should be thanking you:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> And your new buddy kiwiman is wrong, mud PAN !!! and knife the way to tackle those screw washer thingies ????? there is so many of them


It was just a thought, I've never tried it with a spotter. Do you guys get the same bracing nails (with washers) system on your side of the world? with the brace sheets here you can either use bracing nails or special bracing screws that you either can't get them in fully or you have to munt the board to get them flush, but thems the rules, the first 2 have to be 50mm apart then the rest spaced at 150mm (6") .......I hate em :furious:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

So first day with handle worked great for all the flats and butts took over for the drywall master then I tried It for some high and low flats little weird at first have to find the right tightness once you have it it worked pretty well I used a 10" box on it with no problems looks like I have a new favorite handle . :thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> So first day with handle worked great for all the flats and butts took over for the drywall master then I tried It for some high and low flats little weird at first have to find the right tightness once you have it it worked pretty well I used a 10" box on it with no problems looks like I have a new favorite handle . :thumbup:


Thats great sdr, Glad to hear you like the handle, Its good once you get use to it :yes:


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Just thought I'd let you guys know the Twister handle and retro fit head are now available in the USA from Wall Tools:

http://www.walltools.com/store/blue-line-usa-twister-flat-box-handle-fhx-t.html
http://www.walltools.com/store/blue-line-usa-twister-handle-adaptor-tsp.html

Cheers,
Tom.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Not sure if this was covered already, but does the retro fit plate fit other brands?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Philma Crevices said:


> Not sure if this was covered already, but does the retro fit plate fit other brands?


Philma, I dont think the plate will work on most of the other brands, just TapePro and Blueline.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Philma Crevices said:


> Not sure if this was covered already, but does the retro fit plate fit other brands?


The TSP retro-fit head is designed for a .500" pivot pin. Any Tapepro/Blueline handle can be used - not just the extendable one.
Haven't tested it but it will probably fit TT Xtender and Col Hydrareach 3 ?

Might need to buy a couple of FH003 thumb screws as it was planned to reuse the ones from your existing handle. Better to buy Blue though ....... :whistling2:

Cheers,
Tom.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Sorry Tom, in my response above I was thinking of the reducer plate you have for the flat boxes. 


I posed the question in another thread for the http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/twister-handle-adaptor-2811/ and it seems that other that northstar and tapeworm. most handled should work for the twister adapter.


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

sdrdrywall said:


> Wanted to let you guys know I received handle today it looks real nice and solid extends nice I have a couple commercial jobs starting tomorrow so ill let u know how it is.












then give your kid a break:thumbup:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

guijarrero said:


> then give your kid a break:thumbup:


Not a chance with four kids they gotta work to keep themselves fed:whistling2:


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> Sorry Tom, in my response above I was thinking of the reducer plate you have for the flat boxes.


I was searching same thing but I'm afraid by now the reducer plate works only in 200mm reducing to 140mm thats less than 8"box reduced to 5 1/2".. answered by Walltools: RP-200 Flat Box 200mm to 140mm Recess Plate Tapepro $63.00 -10.00 % $56.70 (au). 
I was asking to reduce a 300mm (almost 12") box but told me dont exists yet

However, dont seems to be that hard to be home maded (al least with a blueline box.. may be others):mellow:


----------



## SikRacing.com (Sep 25, 2011)

I ended up buying the twister retro plate and put it on my tapetech extension box handle. NOTE: the retro isn't a exact fit so you will need to grind and make holes bigger for the tapetech handle to work but it does work. 

NOTE: I grinded the handle part that receives the twister plate (on the sides because the tapetech handle is smaller then the blue line and tapepro handles where the plate comes together)and then drilled out the holes on the twister plate to receive the tapetech pin (since the tapetech pin is a larger diameter then the Blue line and tapepro handles). Handle works perfect after those modifications (And since I had the tapetech extension box handle already and never really used it for anything bc I like the fixed handles better I thought what the hell lets give it a try)

The twister takes a couple times of using it to get really good at it but my very first seem came out as if I hit a 4' seem just a little more cautious (Slow). I normally use two boxes when i have the 8' tall seems (1 with a short handle when doing the walls and one with the twister so that I'm not changing handles all day.) it sucks to have to clean 2 boxes at the end of the day but it is worth it!


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

We need that here in the US!! As the N.E. Distributor for VARIO, I have lots of potential customers, a sample would suit your company well..Please send ASAP!!


----------

